# FS Almost new Boss Push Beam Tacoma 05 - 17



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I got an almost new Push beam for HTX series plows
#PBA05277 34" wide 
fits JEEP WRANGLER X, SPORT '07-'17 TOYOTA TACOMA '05 - '17


----------



## Teachderf (Sep 23, 2006)

Trying to fabricate a mount for my new Boss HTX- V for my '71 Land Cruiser FJ 40. New plow is on our 2013 Tacoma, we're in need of a used Boss HTX Pushbeam for the Land Cruiser. Willing to fabricate it to fit. Any suggestions appreciated. Thanks.


----------

